# looking to rent villa for 2 weeks



## Susan W (Oct 28, 2009)

Hi all, Its been ages since i have been on the forum plans are going smoothly for our eventual move. Looking for some help in finding a villa/house to rent on our forthcoming research holiday. The area we would like is around Peyia preferably with a pool. The dates we would like to come over are 24/25 of May for 14 nights. Any help would be great. Also any good car rental hires picking up at airport. Any help would be greatly appreciated. Thanks


----------



## Veronica (Apr 5, 2008)

Susan W said:


> Hi all, Its been ages since i have been on the forum plans are going smoothly for our eventual move. Looking for some help in finding a villa/house to rent on our forthcoming research holiday. The area we would like is around Peyia preferably with a pool. The dates we would like to come over are 24/25 of May for 14 nights. Any help would be great. Also any good car rental hires picking up at airport. Any help would be greatly appreciated. Thanks


For a 2 week rental you need to look on some holiday rental portals. There is plenty of choice out there.
Try these
Hestia Holidays - search results of holiday apartments or villas in Cyprus
Overview for village house for rent in Paphos. Private holiday home – Paphos, Cyprus for rent

For car rentals try Leo Opsimos. He will have a car waiting at the airport for you and you can leave it there when you go back. 
Email: [email protected]
Tel: (00357) 26273161
Mobile00357) 99647111

Regards
Veronica


----------



## Cherie (Mar 17, 2009)

Susan W said:


> Hi all, Its been ages since i have been on the forum plans are going smoothly for our eventual move. Looking for some help in finding a villa/house to rent on our forthcoming research holiday. The area we would like is around Peyia preferably with a pool. The dates we would like to come over are 24/25 of May for 14 nights. Any help would be great. Also any good car rental hires picking up at airport. Any help would be greatly appreciated. Thanks


Hi
I can recommened a company not sure if I can say on here so if you email me <snip> I can give you details

Regards Cherie


----------



## Veronica (Apr 5, 2008)

Cherie as long as it is not a company you are directly involved with you can pass on details on the forum. 
Everyone can benefit that way.
But to put your personal contact details on the open forum is inviting spammers who trawl forums for addresses.

Veronica


----------



## Cherie (Mar 17, 2009)

Veronica said:


> For a 2 week rental you need to look on some holiday rental portals. There is plenty of choice out there.
> Try these
> Hestia Holidays - search results of holiday apartments or villas in Cyprus
> Overview for village house for rent in Paphos. Private holiday home – Paphos, Cyprus for rent
> ...


Thank you Veronica x


----------



## Steve of Adelaide (Dec 13, 2009)

Try azzurrohomes.com - they have some beautiful 3 bedroom villas with pool and jacuzzi.


----------



## Susan W (Oct 28, 2009)

Thanks for the replies, we have found one to rent, thought it would be a good idea to rent, so we get a feel of how it is going to be when were out in Cyprus living. Ill be calling on you again soon for more information and help once we have been over in May.Thanks again Susan W


----------

